# Langsam nimmt der Nachwuchs Überhand !!!



## ferryboxen (26. Aug. 2006)

Hallo zusammen !!!

Zur Zeit räume ich meinen Teich auf und entdecke täglich neuen Nachwuchs - Damit es nicht noch mehr Überhand nimmt fange ich jetzt alles was sich kriegen lässt raus  Gar nicht so einfach  Habe mir eine Köderfischsenke im Angelladen gekauft - Und siehe da......es klappt richtig gut    
Werden jetzt erstmal in ein grosses seperates Becken umgesetzt - Mal sehen vieleicht braucht ja mal irgendwer welche - Auf jeden Fall werden sie Grossgezogen -    
Gruss Lothar


----------



## bonsai (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Langsam nimmt der Nachwuchs Überhand !!!*

Moin, 
sparsam mit dem Futter scheinst Du nicht zu sein oder sind die gedopt?
Das ist doch wohl kein Nachwuchs aus diesem Jahr oder ?!
Gruß
Norbert


----------



## ferryboxen (26. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Langsam nimmt der Nachwuchs Überhand !!!*

hallo norbert !!!

die fische auf bild 1 und 2 sind vom letzten jahr - bild 3 von diesem und bild 4 auch vom letzten jahr - gedopt sind die natürlich nicht  da ich für meine koi bei warmen wasser noch zusätzlich seidenraupen füttere fallen natürlich immer einige stückchen für die goldies und shubunkis ab - da wachsen die natürlich richtig schnell - es ist eigendlich für die koi damit sie den winter gut überstehen....... 

gruss lothar


----------



## Mondlicht (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Langsam nimmt der Nachwuchs Überhand !!!*

Hallo ferryboxen...

Du Glücklicher...ich hab das auch mit einer Köderfischsenke probiert.. nur leider meiden meine Fische dann weiträumig das Gebiet, in welcher sich die __ Senke befindet. Lassen sich dann auch net mit Futter locken...grmpf...und das über Tage. Die weigern sich dann kategorisch, dort hinzuschwimmen. Gerissene Bande. Mit einer Reuse habe ich 5 -6 Babyfische fangen können, aber der  Effekt ist mittlerweile auch abgenutzt, die Reuse ist ebenfalls als Feind erkannt. Probiere es heute mal mit Angelhaken (Schonhaken ohne Widerhaken)...

Gruß,
        Mondlicht


----------



## michaK (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Langsam nimmt der Nachwuchs Überhand !!!*

Hallo Mondlicht,
das mit dem Angelhaken wird dir auch nicht lange Freude bereiten !
Ich habe damit zwar anfangs gute Erfolge erzielt ( 7 __ Graskarpfen und 
3 Rotfedern ) , aber nun meiden die Fische den Haken wie die Pest !!!
Ich weiss auch nicht mehr wie ich der ganzen Meute `Nachwuchs`noch
Herr werden kann !
Gruß Micha


----------



## Annett (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Langsam nimmt der Nachwuchs Überhand !!!*

Moinmoin,

wie wäre es denn mit einem "Räuber" im Teich?
Also z.B. einen __ Flußbarsch oder __ Wels?
Ich will schon die ganze Zeit mal einen Angler aus unserem Oldi-Verein anquatschen. Ich hoffe, dass ich spätestens Freitag endlich dazu komme.  
Mal sehen, was er mir empfehlen und vielleicht sogar besorgen kann.

Was ansonsten noch helfen würde- nix mehr füttern! Dann kommen nur so wenige durch, wie der Teich selbst ernähren kann. Aber das können in unseren Augen (die Algen..) dann immer noch zu viele sein 

Ich hab ne __ Senke (für 10Euro aus dem Anglerladen) dauerhaft im Teich gehabt. Das hat eigentlich gut funktioniert... nur, unterdessen waren die Löcher im Netz so verstopft, dass ich sie nicht mehr schnell genug rausziehen konnte. Also liegt sie momentan auf der Wiese, damit der Glibber trocknet und dann entfernt werden kann.


----------



## Rambo (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Langsam nimmt der Nachwuchs Überhand !!!*

Also was bei mir den Nachwuchs betrifft so sind die Goldfische, mittlerweile
3 Jahre alt noch genauso kleine wie vor 3 Jahren. Die bleiben irgendwie
bei ca. 5-7cm stehen.
Sind evtl. minis 

Mir ist es recht nur die schwarzen werden bald dezimiert werden müssen
das sind langsam zu viele.

Gruss Rambo


----------



## ferryboxen (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Langsam nimmt der Nachwuchs Überhand !!!*

hallo annett !!!

bin ja eigendlich froh darüber wenn einige junge gross werden - habe ein paar richtig schöne koi , von denen die jungtiere immer dankbare abnehmer finden - nur die goldies und shubunki sollen nicht überhand nehmen - übrigens wenn du die köderfischsenke nach jedem rausziehen richtig ausschlägst bleibt sie immer sauber - noch ein kleiner tip - besorg dir mal von den überraschungseiern solche gelbe dose , darin bohrst du ganz viele löcher - so ca. 5 mm gross - dann eine schnur daran befestigen und mit paniermehl füllen - das ganze bindest du in der mitte der __ senke fest - ab damit in den teich und warten - durch das teichwasser werden immer einige partikel freigesetzt und schwubdiwub lassen sich zumindest die nachkömmlinge überlisten - die ausgewachsenen sind leider dafür schon zu clever aber die sollen ja auch im teich bleiben - und vergiss das mit einem __ wels - ich bin seit 40 jahren angler,der frisst dir in kürzester zeit den teich leer:__ nase: 

gruss lothar


----------



## Turbochris (27. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Langsam nimmt der Nachwuchs Überhand !!!*

Hallo,

versuche doch einfach mal eine Köderfischreuse. Das ist ein EImerförmiges Teil aus transparentem Kunststoff, das an einer Seite einen Trichterförmigen Zulauf hat. Die Fische können das Teil unter Wasser nicht sehen und schwimmen rein, wenn man sie entweder mit Futter ködert oder es in einen "Hauptschwimmkanal" legt. Die selbergebauten Reusen aus Hasendraht funtionieren auch, doch sollte man den Kunststoffummantelten wählen, um die Schuppen zu schonen.

Petri Heil

Christian


----------



## llmeyerll (28. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Langsam nimmt der Nachwuchs Überhand !!!*

Was für Welse wollt ihr denn in eure Teiche setzten Oo??? den einheimischen flußwels der 3meter lang wird?? Oder den __ Katzenwels der höchstens im zoo was verloren hat und gar nicht hier zum verkauf stehen würde?

Beides nicht die beste idee!

Und zum Thema __ flußbarsch: will nur darauf hinweisen das flußbarsche bis zu einem gewissen alter bzw größe schwarmfische sind und daher wenn überhaupt zusammen gehalten werden sollen.....und die folgen sollten klar sein! Bei Sonnenbarsch,__ kaulbarsch und co. ist das glaub ich anders!


----------



## Dr.J (29. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Langsam nimmt der Nachwuchs Überhand !!!*

Hallo Annett,

sind Welse nicht etwas zu gross für Gartenteiche?  Oder kennst du eine Mini-__ Wels-Sorte? Ich glaube der __ Katzenwels (als einer der Kleinsten seiner Spezies) wird immerhin 40-50 cm gross. Aber in einem Gartenteich hat der m.E. auch nix verloren.

Als Räuber würde ich auch zu Sonnenbarsch tendieren.


----------



## Annett (29. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Langsam nimmt der Nachwuchs Überhand !!!*

Moin Jürgen,

der Sonnenbarsch kann aber nur fressen, was in sein Maul passt.
Und da hast Du mit etwas größerem Nachwuchs schon Probleme. Wenn er nix passendes findet verletzt er die maximal etwas. 
Ich hab keine Ahnung, welchen __ Wels man einsetzen kann.. hatte nur mal wo anders von den Überlegungen gelesen. 40-50cm Endgröße würde bei meinem Teich ja noch gehen. Bei den kleineren ist das natürlich nix mehr, aber die sind auch weitaus übersichtlicher und mit einem Sonnenbarsch und abfischen sicherlich ganz gut bedient.

Ein Sonnenbarsch ist aus meiner Sicht nur eine Lösung, wenn man gleich zu Beginn "schaltet" und sich des Problems überhaupt bewußt ist. 
Aber meist freut man sich auch noch über den Nachwuchs und merkt erst später, wieviele durchkommen und welche Folgen das für den Teich hat. Dann ist der Nachwuchs aber schon zu groß und vermehrt sich auch schon wieder. Ein einzelner Sonnenbarsch schafft die Mengen dann nicht mehr und wenn man sich mehrere einsetzt, dann hat man bald ein Barschproblem :? 
So sieht das zumindest im Moment bei mir aus. Aber ich habe zum Glück nur einen __ Barsch eingesetzt!


----------



## Uli (14. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Langsam nimmt der Nachwuchs Überhand !!!*

hi,
ich bin im sommer meiner gründlingsplage mit der reuse auf dem bild zu leibe gerückt.hat sehr gut funktioniert!
gruß uli


----------



## kwoddel (15. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Langsam nimmt der Nachwuchs Überhand !!!*

Hallo Lothar 
Das mit dem __ Wels kannst du vergessen, bei bestimmten Medikamenten die du eventuell mal brauchst, um die Koi zu behandeln werden die Welse Rückenschwimmen machen oder gar nicht mehr auftauchen. Das habe ich vor 3 Jahren schon mal durchgemacht.

Schönen Sonntag noch


----------

